

Ask HN: How do you generate images from text? - mcartyem

Don't say Gimp script-fu, because it doesn't work.
And don't say Imagemagick, because it's ugly.<p>Someone pinch me, is this really the 21st century?
======
LarryMade
Many languages support creating image maps and then writing strings to text to
it. Not that hard a process.

~~~
mcartyem
Name one.

Not that hard? Show me how.

------
HardyLeung
You can draw the text into HTML5 Canvas and then convert that to an image
(toDataURL).

~~~
mcartyem
"Draw the text"? How?

Why can't I type the text and have it drawn for me?

